# Hen moaning?



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

This is a new one for me. We have an Americauna hen who started making what I can only describe as a moaning sound that is more pronounced when any effort is exerted, like running after something or flying up to a perch. She was breathing with her beak open and we thought it might be a resperatory issue but we are not sure of that because she closed her beak and is still making the sounds? She walks fine, eats and has a normal posture? What could be the trouble? The moaning sound does seem to follow her breathing but it doesn't seem rasping? The poultry inspector was here a couple of weeks ago and they all tested fine for pullorum, avian influenza etc. Any idea what we can do for this hen or what it might be?


----------



## mjw15618 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have an Ameraucana hen that does that, too. She'll "moan" for a day or two then she won't do it again for months. She's perfectly healthy and a good layer. I have no idea why she does it or what could cause her to make such a sound.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

If she's breathing with her mouth open, maybe she's hot. Are you sure she's not growling, sometimes they make that sound for nothing.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What is the weather like? Do you have lots of mosquitoes?


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

First, know that chickens don't moan to indicate pain in the same manner that people do (unless it's a wheezing, respiratory sound). If they did, it would be a magnet for predators and would probably be the end of that chicken. So, be prepared for the case that the moans aren't "health" related.

I have a hen that has at times "moaned" for most of it's life. It's about 6 or 7 years old. BTW, my flock of chickens are pets and are all quite old. Can you imagine why my hen moans? I'm quite certain that it moans to get attention. It only moans when I'm near the coop and run and is "begging", along with the others, for grape leaves, left-over fruit like peaches and grapes, etc. That's my take on it. She's the only one that "moans". The others "cluck". She'll cluck, too, at times. But, it seems to be behavior (ie. begging) related and not health related. 

Of course, your chicken may not be "moaning" for the same reason that my hen "moans".

Also, my roo "growls" at me quite often. It thinks that I'm trying to take over it's turf, which I am. The hens have picked up the sound also, and will "growl" at me if I'm bothering them in the nest or taking their eggs away while they "sit". LOL


----------

